# Who was going to hunt the BRBR?



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I'm just curious on how many of you guys had to change your plans with the shut down. Where you are going now and how much further do you have to drive because of it.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont plan on hunting there in tell Nov


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am hunting BRBR for the opener should have the place to myself!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Senator Mike Lee might have made special arangements to hunt the BRBR this weekened while the rest of the public cant' set foot on the land we own.
R


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Its public land, just because a gate is closed doesn't change that.


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

I had planned on going to fish springs until all this non sense came about


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wasn't. I never cared for the idea of fighting for a parking space and racing for spots due to time restrictions. It would suck to get all the way out there only to find no parking.

I was thinking though...

The refuge law enforcement is probably on furlough.

The state of UT doesn't have jurisdiction over BRBR.

So who's going to stop someone if they go hunting there? :grin:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Clarq said:


> I wasn't. I never cared for the idea of fighting for a parking space and racing for spots due to time restrictions. It would suck to get all the way out there only to find no parking.
> 
> I was thinking though...
> 
> ...


Rumor has it they will still be patrolling the refuge, just a rumor but the trespass fee is about 500 scoots from what I hear.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

After the gate was broken over the summer, I was told that there would be someone there watching everything making sure nothing happens.

I took a drive there last week. For the most part, it was a wasteland. The loop was almost completely dry, the safe ponds to the north were dirt, and the canals were also dry. The best units to hunt had no water. I planned on hunting there this season again, but not now. Overcrowding was a huge issue last year. Imaging how much a problem it will be with less than half the land to hunt on.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

chuck harsin said:


> Rumor has it they will still be patrolling the refuge, just a rumor but the trespass fee is about 500 scoots from what I hear.


That wouldn't surprise me, but at the same time I think it's pretty messed up if they have the means to patrol it and are only keeping it closed because the government says they're supposed to.


----------



## ziggy15 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was totally planning on going back to BRBR since we had such success on the youth hunt. Now I'm planning on Ogden bay or Howard's slough. but I KNOW those areas will be Packed by all the guys that will walk the dikes and set up every 25 yrds. I'm hoping my boat can get me somewhere safe across the pond.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Clarq said:


> That wouldn't surprise me, but at the same time I think it's pretty messed up if they have the means to patrol it and are only keeping it closed because the government says they're supposed to.


Union mentality at its best!


----------

